
How long should a arcade game level be? - 32gbsd
Some people like never ending games. Some like short games that they can finish in one sitting. I have a HARD, NORMAL and EASY difficulty. But still have no clue; how long (time) should a level be? and how many levels in total?  Varied lengths?
======
32gbsd
currently looking at 2 minutes 40 seconds as see from
[https://www.mariowiki.com/Time_Limit](https://www.mariowiki.com/Time_Limit)

